# Sometimes you just gotta go fish the Maumee April 1



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Although they have not come up just yet we are catching a few! Maybe today the run will start. River is very high and it's cold!!


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

It's ugly but walleye are ready to move up. All rain in the forecast and even snow, think I'm heading home today. 4 hours back to the house. If you never fished it, give it a shot! We got our 4 limits but no 10 pounders: (


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

any tips for a guy that is interested in trying the run out in a boat for the first time?


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

RMK said:


> any tips for a guy that is interested in trying the run out in a boat for the first time?


It was my first! Ugh, some folks are crazy boaters up here. Anchors are the key to staying in line with the other boaters. Anchors that break away cause havioc crashing into boats behind them and starts a domino effect. Getting sideways can sink boats. We went to Bass Pro and bought two more anchors in Perrysburg. It's a lotta fun just gotta be careful and respectful. You must line up so you don't tangle lines while casting like the above picture. When the water is up like now no running issues. Caution when it recedes, lots of rocks, sandbars and such. Also lots of floating debris coming down river. Boats that have failed motors or are too small must be rescued, we rescued two. One with a failed motor and one with a 7.5 motor both heading for Lake Erie.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

2nd person i ve asked for tips. and 2nd person to mention anchors first! thank you


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Never been there, but ***LIFE JACKETS**?*


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Glad ya-all got some fish Den!! An experience in the history book and wonderful memories.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

DenOhio said:


> View attachment 233696
> 
> It was my first! Ugh, some folks are crazy boaters up here. Anchors are the key to staying in line with the other boaters. Anchors that break away cause havioc crashing into boats behind them and starts a domino effect. Getting sideways can sink boats. We went to Bass Pro and bought two more anchors in Perrysburg. It's a lotta fun just gotta be careful and respectful. You must line up so you don't tangle lines while casting like the above picture. When the water is up like now no running issues. Caution when it recedes, lots of rocks, sandbars and such. Also lots of floating debris coming down river. Boats that have failed motors or are too small must be rescued, we rescued two. One with a failed motor and one with a 7.5 motor both heading for Lake Erie.


What style anchor would you say would hold best in the conditions there?


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

fastwater said:


> What style anchor would you say would hold best in the conditions there?


Oh boy, we had three fluted ones and managed to grab on eventually! The bottom is flat rock. Seems the guys having the best luck had big triangle type maybe 60-80 pound. Did see guys that had railroad track that worked okay. When it's that swift I can't even tell you except heavy and throw mushrooms away.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

TClark said:


> Never been there, but ***LIFE JACKETS**?*


We didn't use any but I had my big boat, didn't much think about it. No fear of going out of it or getting swamped. I did see folks wearing them in smaller boats.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

TClark said:


> Glad ya-all got some fish Den!! An experience in the history book and wonderful memories.


Thanks Terry, it's quite the drive for us at 4 hours plus. Having a walleye hard earned dinner tonight! I'll maybe go back but not real soon lol. Glad I did it even tho the catch wasn't what I'd hoped for.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

This was about an average day catch! That means two of us fishing 12 hours a day But still was a memory lol.


----------

